# Koment ISON (November 2013 - Januar 2014)



## nieselinho (27. Aug. 2013)

*Komet ISON (November 2013 - Januar 2014)*

Hallo an alle,
ich habe ein Video erstellt, in dem ich alle wichtigen Informationen zusammengefasst habe, die man über den bald kommenden Kometen ISON (C/2012) wissen muss. Natürlich nur für diejenigen, die sich dafür interessieren 

Denn wenn wir Glück haben, wird es eine super Schauspiel werden. Man muss es nur wissen 

Für alle die, die keine Zeit dazu haben werde ich mein Bestes geben und versuchen schöne Aufnahmen davon zu erstellen. Diese werde ich dann hier veröffentlichen. Daher habe ich den Beitrag direkt mal unter Foto-/Videotechnik veröffentlicht.

[yt]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmTcG6sDeT4[/yt]

Viele Grüße
Robin


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (27. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koment ISON (November 2013 - Januar 2014)*

Hi Robin,

Du und Dein Weltall... Du bist ja schlimmer wie Mitch mit seine Sonnen und Monden.... 

Werd es im Auge behalten und wenn nicht, bekommen wir ja von aktuelle Bilder.

Freu mich drauf,

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## PeterBoden (27. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koment ISON (November 2013 - Januar 2014)*

Hallo,

die aktuellen Beobachtungen verzeichnen ein eher etwas verhaltenes Bild von der bisher gepushten Sichtbarkeit.

Mit 'am Taghimmel sichtbar' wird es wohl nichts.

Also raus die großen Glaslinsen.


----------



## nieselinho (29. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koment ISON (November 2013 - Januar 2014)*

Danke für Eure Kommentare 
Ja es kann noch so viel passieren. Ob es letztendlich der groß angekündigte "Jahrhundert"-Komet (wobei ich bei solchen Formulierungen generell vorsichtig bin), weiß man natürlich nicht.

Es wäre aber zu schön. Für bspw. Hale-Bobb war ich zu jung um das Ganze realisieren zu können. Dieser hatte übrigens "nur" eine Helligkeit von 2mag. Und wenn man die Aufnahmen betrachtet kann man erahnen was möglich ist, wenn "ISON" ähnlich hell bzw. heller wird 

Viele Grüße
Robin


----------

